# My 4 week old chick has swollen leg and not walking properly



## Zac01 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,


I have a 4 week old chick. All was fine and growing well and kept indoors. But a week ago i noticed it started to walk with a very imbalanced and wobbly leg - it seemed like its leg was just being pulled along and about to fall off! I decided to take it to a local vet to be checked up. The vet is not a poultry vet (more cats and dogs) but this is the only local vet i know of. Anyway - the vet had a quick look and told me it had an infected leg. The top of the leg (knee joint?)was pretty swollen compared to the other leg (other leg is fine). They gave me some anti biotics to feed the chick orally twice a day. I have been feeding the chick for the past 5 days now and there doesnt seem to be much of a difference? Im concerned that the leg may get worse - Can anyone advise me on what i can do to cure its leg back to normal as i don't want to put it down (as the vet mentioned I may have to do).

Many thanks

Zac


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

What are you feeding and where is it living? What breed? Can you post a pic? Any other symptoms?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is the advice given to me when I had a similar problem with a 2 week old chick: change the brand of chick starter and give a drop or two directly into the beak of B12 and Nutri-Drench twice daily. The chick was better by day 5 and today is thriving. Good luck!


----------



## Zac01 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,


Thanks for the replies. It seems to be eating and drinking fine but the leg is not getting better (been one week now). No other symptoms. I am feeding it Dodson and Horrell chick crumbs (19% protein). If i need to switch the feed, any advise on what i should switch to? Any help will be much appreciated as i want to see him walking properly again. I have uploaded some pics of the chick.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some birds, particularly the young and old, can't handle too much protein in their diet and the kidneys cannot process it. The uric acids produced in a high pro diet then remain in the blood stream and settle into the distal joints as uric crystals...those joints farthest from the heart in the legs, feet, toes. It's called gout and can become inflamed and then is called "infectious gout". 

I'd cut your current total proteins fed by mixing a lower protein whole grain in your feed(barley, oats, etc.) and by doing so, also increase the fiber, and provide exercise opportunities out on fresh grass, fresh water and I'd add some ACV to that water.


----------



## Zac01 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. Will give it a try and see how we get on. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You're welcome! Please let us know what you did and how it all came out? It lets others learn from your experience and passes along the good stuff, weeds out the bad.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I changed to Dumor which can be found at Tractor Supply.


----------

